# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Автозаполнение реквизитов контрагента 1с 8.3 Бухгалтерия 3.0 без подписки ИТС

## gazanil

Здравствуйте! Возможно ли как-то активизировать функцию автозаполнения реквизитов контрагента в 1с 8.3 Бухгалтерия 3.0 без подписки итс?

----------


## Online_Z

если программа лицензионная, то сервис автозаполнения реквитов по ИНН  (1С:Контрагент) можно активировать отдельно без оформления подписки ИТС. 
Активация сервиса на 12 месяцев с лимитом в 7200 обращений будет стоить 4800 руб.
http://www.online-ufa.ru/products/1c-kontragent.php
Для активации сервиса нужно сообщить партнеру 1С,  через которого планируете подключаться,  регистрационный номер комплекта 1с.
Если интернет-поддержка ранее в программе уже была настроена,  то дополнительно ничего не требуется, активация пройдет автоматом.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Возможно ли как-то активизировать функцию автозаполнения реквизитов контрагента в 1с 8.3 Бухгалтерия 3.0 без подписки итс?


Можно использовать бесплатные альтернативные решения
--------------------------------------
http://infostart.ru/public/414006/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DmMu/n2HJFjH4V
--------------------------------------
http://infostart.ru/public/447083/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/J6wk/owWyJw6kb
------------------------------------------------------
http://infostart.ru/public/445970/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/69Gy/xLu5ChFRq
---------------------------------------------------
И другие

----------

alex-babkin (25.09.2020), diocompany (14.06.2020), eremei_nic (06.03.2020), gazanil (17.01.2017), James48246 (18.11.2022), kaluganin (25.02.2020), kamil593 (04.10.2019), lekhaplaton (16.01.2017), maklyak (29.03.2017), Masik777 (17.02.2018), maztech (05.02.2021), mis_ra (29.04.2021), myst1 (31.07.2018), neverx6 (20.01.2022), nikoros52 (04.02.2020), NNS (20.01.2017), Sheriff-73 (03.05.2018), spaka (22.11.2017), tak_tak777 (27.04.2022), Veta K (04.03.2020), yurii_z (30.11.2017)

----------


## gazanil

> Можно использовать бесплатные альтернативные решения
> --------------------------------------
> http://infostart.ru/public/414006/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DmMu/n2HJFjH4V
> --------------------------------------
> http://infostart.ru/public/447083/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/J6wk/owWyJw6kb
> ------------------------------------------------------
> http://infostart.ru/public/445970/
> ...


Спасибо большое!
А Вас нет случаем http://infostart.ru/public/447083/ версии 1.6 или 1,7. ?

----------

nasha4 (04.02.2020)

----------


## baxtep

может есть что свежее?

----------


## Dilivio

Пожалуйста скачайте для БП свежий релиз http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083/

----------


## Soneks

> Пожалуйста скачайте для БП свежий релиз http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083/


Услуга стала платной. Есть свежие альтернативы? Спасибо.

----------


## Сергеевич

Ребята скажите есть ли возможность в базовую версию 1с 8.3 бухгалтерия 3.0 вставить расширение  не снимая с поддержки?

----------


## Fltr

> Ребята скажите есть ли возможность в базовую версию 1с 8.3 бухгалтерия 3.0 вставить расширение  не снимая с поддержки?


Можно, только при наличии платформы ПРОФ
http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/415412/
http://v8.1c.ru/o7/201410ext/

----------


## Pet005

Добрый день! А такой обработки нет случайно  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724005/

----------


## IuliiaT

Здравствуйте! Подскажите , каким образом можно загрузить автозаполнение  реквизитов контрагента бесплатно для 1С платформы 8.3.16.1063 конфигурация бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.75.37 ? Попробовала представленные выше обработки. Они не работают. Может я что-то делаю не так? Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите , каким образом можно загрузить автозаполнение  реквизитов контрагента бесплатно для 1С платформы 8.3.16.1063 конфигурация бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.75.37 ? Попробовала представленные выше обработки. Они не работают. Может я что-то делаю не так? Помогите пожалуйста!


ССЫЛКА

----------

Fltr (05.01.2020), IuliiaT (06.01.2020), maltar (22.01.2020), MATPOC572 (10.01.2020), progbuh (10.01.2020)

----------


## IuliiaT

я скачала файл по ссылке v2.9_3.0.75.37.cfe . Добавила его в управление расширениями конфигурации, а что дальше делать? подскажите пожалуйста!!!

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> я скачала файл по ссылке v2.9_3.0.75.37.cfe . Добавила его в управление расширениями конфигурации, а что дальше делать? подскажите пожалуйста!!!


При создании контрагента вводите ИНН и нажимаете кнопку "Заполнить" и всё заполнится. Если перезаполняете контрагента, то нажимаете на кнопку "Заполнить по ИНН"

----------

Gluckodrom (06.01.2020), IuliiaT (06.01.2020)

----------


## IuliiaT

не получается. Пишет , что автозаполнение возможно только после подключения интернет поддержки и отправляет к подключению на портале ИТС. Наверное , я что-то не так сделала. Как правильно и куда установить ваш файл??? Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## IuliiaT

После перезагрузки все получилось. Спасибо Большое!!! А как обновлять эту базу?

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> После перезагрузки все получилось. Спасибо Большое!!! А как обновлять эту базу?


Как обычно, просто обновляете. Есть особенность: при каком-то обновлении БП на более свежий релиз при запуске БП может выскочить сообщение об ошибке загрузки данного расширения. Вот тогда потребуется искать новую версию или самим копаться в коде, чтобы исправить данное расширение

----------

IuliiaT (06.01.2020), mysyt (21.03.2020)

----------


## IuliiaT

Понятно. Но я имела ввиду, что реквизиты контрагентов  могут меняться со временем. Эти изменения отражаются в этом файле? или его надо время от времени обновлять? если да, то каким образом?

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Понятно. Но я имела ввиду, что реквизиты контрагентов  могут меняться со временем. Эти изменения отражаются в этом файле? или его надо время от времени обновлять? если да, то каким образом?


Я же писал выше: Если перезаполняете контрагента, то нажимаете на кнопку "Заполнить по ИНН" и инфа по контрагенту обновится

----------

IuliiaT (06.01.2020)

----------


## Сергеевич

Здравствуйте. Я сделал тоже самое платформа таже, перезагружал и ничего...(

----------


## IuliiaT

Снимите галочку в управлении расширением конфигурации (куда загружали файл) на пункте "Безопасный режим, имя профиля" и перезагрузите 1с. Должно заработать.

----------


## Сергеевич

Я ее сразу снял! Может не работает из за того что у меня базовая версия?

----------


## IuliiaT

У меня версия КОРП, все работает.

----------


## IuliiaT

этот файл для конфигурации БП 3.0.75.37  Если у вас стоит другой релиз, то обновитесь до этого.

----------


## Сергеевич

1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.16.1063)
Конфигурация: 
Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 3.0 (3.0.75.37) ((

----------


## Fltr

> 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.16.1063)
> Конфигурация: 
> Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 3.0 (3.0.75.37) ((


Базовая версия не поддерживает работу с расширениями.

----------


## Сергеевич

Спасибо! А то я тут смуту навел..)

----------


## maltar

Перезалейте пожалуйста, скачивание не доступно, файл удален

----------


## maltar

желательно расширение версии 3.1 для Бухгалтерии Предприятия

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> желательно расширение версии 3.1 для Бухгалтерии Предприятия


версия 2.9, но мною исправлена, работает на БП 3.0.75.37, на 3.0.75.58 не проверял, хотя должна работать
ССЫЛКА

----------

admin (22.03.2020), maltar (22.01.2020), nasha4 (04.02.2020)

----------


## maltar

Огромное Вам человеческое СПАСИБО.
На БП 3.0.75.58 работает

----------


## Binom.klg

> версия 2.9, но мною исправлена, работает на БП 3.0.75.37, на 3.0.75.58 не проверял, хотя должна работать
> ССЫЛКА


Добрый день! 
Перезалейте пожалуйста, файл по ссылке удален.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день! 
> Перезалейте пожалуйста, файл по ссылке удален.


версия 2.9, но мною исправлена, работает на БП 3.0.75.37
ССЫЛКА

----------

Binom.klg (05.02.2020), starmos83 (06.03.2020), джем87 (11.02.2020)

----------


## Binom.klg

> версия 2.9, но мною исправлена, работает на БП 3.0.75.37
> ССЫЛКА


Спасибо, работает на БП 3.0.75.70

----------

ZapMos (06.02.2020)

----------


## Sherer

Добрый вечер для Комплексная автоматизация 2.4 нет случайно?

----------


## big-zas

Здравствуйте, а можете перезалить? Опять закончился срок, спасибо.

----------

inems (27.02.2020)

----------


## vener

Здравствуйте! Перезалейте пожалуйста файлик, заранее спасибо)

----------


## starmos83

> версия 2.9, но мною исправлена, работает на БП 3.0.75.37
> ССЫЛКА


Добрый день! Файл удален, плиз можно перезалить

----------


## TrinitronOTV

версия 2.9, но мною исправлена, работает на БП 3.0.75.37
ССЫЛКА

----------

big-zas (07.03.2020), eremei_nic (06.03.2020), starmos83 (06.03.2020)

----------


## Светланочка

> версия 2.9, но мною исправлена, работает на БП 3.0.75.37, на 3.0.75.58 не проверял, хотя должна работать
> ССЫЛКА


выложите еще раз

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> выложите еще раз


версия 2.9, но мною исправлена, работает на БП 3.0.75.37, не проверял на последнем релизе
ССЫЛКА

----------


## Ycsa

Добрый день а не обновите ссылку. надо заполнение

----------


## Gosha79

Приветствую. Обновите плиз ссылку...

----------


## perfect68

> версия 2.9, но мною исправлена, работает на БП 3.0.75.37, не проверял на последнем релизе
> ССЫЛКА


Добрый день! обновите ссылку!

----------


## TrinitronOTV

версия 2.9, но мною исправлена, работает на БП 3.0.75.37, не проверял на последнем релизе
ССЫЛКА

----------

dave grohl (09.04.2020), MarinaM84 (14.04.2020), pepperz (13.04.2020), perfect68 (08.04.2020), smile.nata (10.04.2020), Ycsa (09.04.2020)

----------


## Ycsa

Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## smile.nata

большое спасибо. на последнем релизе работает

----------


## vener

Огромное спасибо Вам!

----------


## romangol80@mai

Добрый день!
Подскажите пожалуйста, на 1С Предприятие, будет работать? Если да, то подскажите как запустить. Заранее огромное СПАСИБО

----------


## Mylnet

Огромная благодарность за автозаполнение!
Подскажите, где найти подобное расширение для УТ11.4

----------


## vova4848

> версия 2.9, но мною исправлена, работает на БП 3.0.75.37, не проверял на последнем релизе
> ССЫЛКА


Добрый день! обновите плиз ссылку!

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день! обновите плиз ссылку!


версия 2.9, но мною исправлена, работает на БП 3.0.75.37, не проверял на последнем релизе
ССЫЛКА

----------

romangol80@mai (23.04.2020), vova4848 (23.04.2020)

----------


## romangol80@mai

Спасибо, работает. А есть что то что бы классификатор банков сам обновлялся. Заранее СПАСИБО

----------


## Fltr

> Спасибо, работает. А есть что то что бы классификатор банков сам обновлялся. Заранее СПАСИБО


Есть методика обновления классификатора банков
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....702#post578702

----------

romangol80@mai (23.04.2020)

----------


## anrib

Актуальное на 3.0.77 релиз есть , такая штука?)

----------


## MaxCheet

> версия 2.9, но мною исправлена, работает на БП 3.0.75.37, не проверял на последнем релизе
> ССЫЛКА


Вечер добрый, можете ссылку обновить?

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Вечер добрый, можете ссылку обновить?


версия 2.9, мною исправлена, работает на БП 3.0.75.37, не проверял на последнем релизе
ССЫЛКА

----------


## suntsov

> ССЫЛКА



ссылка пропала.


а можете повторить ? можно в лс

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> ссылка пропала.
> 
> 
> а можете повторить ? можно в лс


ССЫЛКА

----------


## александр7373

Пожалуйста скачайте для БП свежий релиз http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083/

----------


## александр7373

Добрый вечер! обновите плиз ссылку!

----------


## TrinitronOTV

версия 2.9, мною исправлена, работает на БП 3.0.75.37, не проверял на последнем релизе
ССЫЛКА

----------


## IuliiaT

пишет, что торрент не верно закодирован,,, что делать?

----------


## diocompany

> версия 2.9, мною исправлена, работает на БП 3.0.75.37, не проверял на последнем релизе
> ССЫЛКА



Уважаемый, обновите ещё раз ссылку, пожалуйста!
Как-то быстро срок хранения заканчивается. :(

----------


## TrinitronOTV

версия 2.9, мною исправлена, работает на БП 3.0.75.37, не проверял на последнем релизе
ССЫЛКА

----------


## sylar_2la

Добрый день!
Обновите, пожалуйста, ссылку

----------


## aleksad

Добрый день, присоединяюсь.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

по ошибке не там выложил
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post597395

----------


## romangol80@mai

> версия 2.9, мною исправлена, работает на БП 3.0.75.37, не проверял на последнем релизе
> ССЫЛКА


Добрый день!
Обновите, пожалуйста по возможности ссылку. Заранее огромное СПАСИБО

----------


## TrinitronOTV

версия 2.9, исправлена для работы на БП 3.0.75.37, не проверял на последних релизах
ССЫЛКА

----------

abb (30.07.2020), escape112 (30.07.2020), ISVsystem (31.07.2020), Konor18 (24.07.2020), romangol80@mai (25.07.2020), _555 (14.09.2020)

----------


## maryna78

Я снова не успела. Можете выложить еще раз?

----------


## MaxCheet

> версия 2.9, исправлена для работы на БП 3.0.75.37, не проверял на последних релизах
> ССЫЛКА


не работает ссылка

----------


## Binom.klg

> не работает ссылка


Вот пожалуйста: https://transfiles.ru/nijup

----------


## izh-time

Обновите пожалуйста ссылку

----------


## TrinitronOTV

версия 2.9, исправлена для работы на БП 3.0.75.37, не проверял на последних релизах
ССЫЛКА

----------

Rgrand (02.10.2020), SARDAR4ik (16.09.2020)

----------


## SARDAR4ik

Огромное спасибо, а не найдется для УТ 11.4. данного расширения?

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Огромное спасибо, а не найдется для УТ 11.4. данного расширения?


У меня нет

----------


## mosre

Обновите пожалуйста ссылку.

----------


## Rgrand

Да, обновите пожалуйста ссылку.

----------


## RND161

Обновите пожалуйста ссылку

----------


## Aibat1994

> версия 2.9, исправлена для работы на БП 3.0.75.37, не проверял на последних релизах
> ССЫЛКА


Добрый вечер поделитесь пожалуйста ссылку

----------


## Bodrechkom

нуууу, не работает, обновите пожалуйста

----------


## Bodrechkom

короче, нашел файл, закачал в облако, вот ссылка: https://1drv.ms/u/s!AjwlwEtU_yDvgv9U...SZT2g?e=LMN3Oc

----------

adsl781 (11.06.2021), afonin900 (06.11.2020), DenisNP (03.12.2020), emirrr (09.06.2021), Linerkot (03.02.2021), Nimx (22.10.2020), SARDAR4ik (15.03.2021), Surav (16.02.2021), TheDevil (17.01.2021)

----------


## m.sa

Доброго времени суток.
для УТ 11.4 не появилось тело?
может кто выручит

----------


## Gasratov

Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку

----------


## vitea7

А у кого-то есть свежая заполнялка для последней Бухгалтерии 3.0? https://infostart.ru/public/517218/ Так что посылке выше пишет ошибку sbis

----------


## nikforward

{Расширение_СервисКонтраге  нты Обработка._ЗаполнениеРекви  зитовКонтрагента.МодульОб  екта(146)}: Не удалось получить файл из интернета.

более свежей нету ни у кого обработки? там видимо адрес сменился

----------


## jei101

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста. Нужно расширение для автоматического заполнения ИНН для 1с предприятие 8.3.16.

----------


## Ice-stas

А есть обработка автоматического заполнения контрагентов для УТ 10.3 ? Спасибо

----------


## SARDAR4ik

> версия 2.9, мною исправлена, работает на БП 3.0.75.37, не проверял на последнем релизе
> ССЫЛКА


К сожалению на 89 релизе уже не работает, пожалуйста, выручайте)

----------


## EgorikSTAIL

Добрый день!
Подскажите есть ли решение для 90 версии?

----------


## Bodrechkom

Короче че то в сбисе поменялось, и он после перенаправления терял sbis, в код добавил исправления , по той же ссылке то что раньше отправлял, как бы струю заменил: вот ссылка:https://1drv.ms/u/s!AjwlwEtU_yDvgv9U...SZT2g?e=LMN3Oc 
проверял на Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.91.31) 
1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1334)

----------

adsl781 (11.06.2021), alexandr_ll (13.04.2021), Anatia (20.04.2021), giv_main (03.05.2021), kanakr (16.04.2021), root7 (14.04.2021), SARDAR4ik (13.04.2021), TULIK2020 (17.06.2021), Пихтор (13.04.2021)

----------


## Bodrechkom

Думаю многим помог )

----------

SARDAR4ik (13.04.2021), TULIK2020 (17.06.2021)

----------


## EgorikSTAIL

Спасибо добрый человек!

----------

Bodrechkom (20.04.2021)

----------


## SARDAR4ik

Тоже внес изменения в расширение, исправил адрес загрузки данных из СБИС, проверил все работает, если первая ссылка не помогла качаем по моей https://cloud.mail.ru/public/aMwF%2FckgZWp4zE

----------

Edev (13.05.2021), emirrr (09.06.2021), giv_main (03.05.2021), IuliiaT (19.04.2021), kanakr (16.04.2021), root7 (14.04.2021), tak_tak777 (07.06.2021)

----------


## ru522464

Добрый день помогите скачать для УТ 11.4 https://infostart.ru/public/697817/

----------


## Edev

> Тоже внес изменения в расширение, исправил адрес загрузки данных из СБИС, проверил все работает, если первая ссылка не помогла качаем по моей https://cloud.mail.ru/public/aMwF%2FckgZWp4zE


Здравствуйте. А у Вас случаем нет версии для ERP 2.4 или КА 2.4?

----------


## EgorikSTAIL

Добрый день!
Для конфигурации "Управление нашей фирмой" есть подобное решение?

----------


## SARDAR4ik

> Здравствуйте. А у Вас случаем нет версии для ERP 2.4 или КА 2.4?


К сожалению нет, сам ищу для УТ 11, если у кого есть поделитесь плиз

----------


## vener

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LGKQ/g5mXHbKe7

----------

ax4442 (05.09.2021), SergZha (28.09.2021)

----------


## vener

> Здравствуйте. А у Вас случаем нет версии для ERP 2.4 или КА 2.4?


Здраствуйте. Держите https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LGKQ/g5mXHbKe7

----------

WMiller (20.07.2021)

----------


## dikii

> Здраствуйте. Держите https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LGKQ/g5mXHbKe7


Что-то не хочет работать с 3.0.105.31, есть ли возможность посмотреть почему ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Что-то не хочет работать с 3.0.105.31, есть ли возможность посмотреть почему ?


Так она ля ERP
Вот для бухгалтерии
https://infostart.ru/public/447083/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/B2PA/ByCEgPiW6

----------

IrinNN (30.11.2021)

----------


## dikii

Спасибо, сейчас проверю

----------


## dikii

Под УНФ (1.6.25.166) не запускается :(

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Под УНФ (1.6.25.166) не запускается :(


Так написано же - для бухгалтерии 3.0

----------


## IuliiaT

Помогите пожалуйста! после установки обновления конфигурации 1С 8.3 до 3.0.106.40 перестала работать обработка автозаполнения реквизитов V.2.9_3.75.37. Выдает ошибку: Расширение_СервисКонтраге  ты (2.9): Критичная: Значение контролируемого свойства РежимСовместимости у объекта  не совпадает со значением в расширяемой конфигурации.  ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ИСПРАВИТЬ!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите пожалуйста! после установки обновления конфигурации 1С 8.3 до 3.0.106.40 перестала работать обработка автозаполнения реквизитов V.2.9_3.75.37. Выдает ошибку: Расширение_СервисКонтраге  ты (2.9): Критичная: Значение контролируемого свойства РежимСовместимости у объекта  не совпадает со значением в расширяемой конфигурации.  ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ИСПРАВИТЬ!!!


https://infostart.ru/public/447083/
версия БП3 v3.4 	Бухгалтерия предприятия БП 3.0.106.40
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/VKJN/XsYkrqjU7

----------

elaine (07.01.2022), emirrr (14.01.2022), IuliiaT (24.12.2021), lesenka (12.01.2022), neverx6 (20.01.2022), SergZha (24.12.2021), Пихтор (25.12.2021)

----------


## IuliiaT

Все работает! Спасибо!!!

----------


## veras.buhgalte

> https://infostart.ru/public/447083/
> версия БП3 v3.4 	Бухгалтерия предприятия БП 3.0.106.40
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/VKJN/XsYkrqjU7


А у меня заполняет только реквизиты ИП-шников, на ИНН ООО выдает ошибку: "Не найдено ни одного юр. лица с заданным наименованием или ИНН! Реквизиты не заполнены". Версия БП Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.106.101). 

Подскажите, пожалуйста, нет ли обработки Автозаполнение реквизитов контрагента 1с 8.3 Бухгалтерия 3.0 для данного релиза?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А у меня заполняет только реквизиты ИП-шников, на ИНН ООО выдает ошибку: "Не найдено ни одного юр. лица с заданным наименованием или ИНН! Реквизиты не заполнены". Версия БП Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.106.101). 
> 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, нет ли обработки Автозаполнение реквизитов контрагента 1с 8.3 Бухгалтерия 3.0 для данного релиза?


Написал разработчику. Жду ответа.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А у меня заполняет только реквизиты ИП-шников, на ИНН ООО выдает ошибку: "Не найдено ни одного юр. лица с заданным наименованием или ИНН! Реквизиты не заполнены". Версия БП Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.106.101). 
> 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, нет ли обработки Автозаполнение реквизитов контрагента 1с 8.3 Бухгалтерия 3.0 для данного релиза?


БП3 v3.5 	Бухгалтерия предприятия БП 3.0.106.101
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KFgc/Pci5UaakF

----------

co1mvenr (11.02.2022), elaine (22.04.2022), evgenpo (14.03.2022), ilia66 (10.02.2022), inems (08.02.2022), SergZha (04.02.2022), tak_tak777 (27.04.2022), trunk777 (21.04.2022), ZapMos (16.03.2022)

----------


## veras.buhgalte

> БП3 v3.5 	Бухгалтерия предприятия БП 3.0.106.101
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KFgc/Pci5UaakF


Спасибо Вам огромное!!! Работает!

----------

muklja (19.04.2022)

----------


## co1mvenr

У меня не получается, права админа, ничё не блочится, брандмауэр и антивирь отключён

----------


## alexandr_ll

> У меня не получается, права админа, ничё не блочится, брандмауэр и антивирь отключён


Ну у вас же ясно написано "Установлен безопасный режим". Отключите его.

----------


## co1mvenr

> Ну у вас же ясно написано "Установлен безопасный режим". Отключите его.


По мануалу https://sbis.ru/help/integration/1C_...rors/safe_mode
В поиск вбил безопасность и проверил все, везде нету галочек

----------


## co1mvenr

Пробую на свежепоставленной демо БП 3.0.106.101
+ в конфигураторе у пользователя отключил "Защита от опасных действий"
и всё равно не работает

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Пробую на свежепоставленной демо БП 3.0.106.101
> + в конфигураторе у пользователя отключил "Защита от опасных действий"
> и всё равно не работает


       =====

----------


## alexandr_ll

> По мануалу https://sbis.ru/help/integration/1C_...rors/safe_mode
> В поиск вбил безопасность и проверил все, везде нету галочек


В Программе 1с: Администрирование - Печатные формы - Расширения у нужного расширения отключить Безопасный режим.

----------


## co1mvenr

*alexandr_ll, natalia-pavlov* спасиб большое

----------


## SergZha

Для 3.0.112.34 нет-ли у кого свежей? Старая 3.5 "не удалось подключить".

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Для 3.0.112.34 нет-ли у кого свежей? Старая 3.5 "не удалось подключить".


3.6
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/J2jh/bLGREoFHK

----------

dave grohl (31.05.2022), inems (04.06.2022), lukd (25.07.2022), mr.ololo (21.07.2022), SergZha (25.05.2022), Umorra (15.07.2022), walker54 (02.08.2022), ZapMos (30.05.2022)

----------


## Umorra

Доброго дня! это расширение рабочее ? установил ,убрал безопасный режим . нажимаю заполнить по инн перекидывает на интернет поддержку логин и пароль (это через инн физ лица) а если через юр лица - ничего не ищет.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго дня! это расширение рабочее ? установил ,убрал безопасный режим . нажимаю заполнить по инн перекидывает на интернет поддержку логин и пароль (это через инн физ лица) а если через юр лица - ничего не ищет.


Проверил на базе Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.116.27 релиз расширения 3.6 отключены галки "Безопасный режим" и "Защита от опасных действий" поиск и заполнение по ИНН для юридически лиц и для ИП проходит успешно.

----------

Umorra (15.07.2022)

----------


## Umorra

> Проверил на базе Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.116.27 релиз расширения 3.6 отключены галки "Безопасный режим" и "Защита от опасных действий" поиск и заполнение по ИНН для юридически лиц и для ИП проходит успешно.


"Защита от опасных действий" действий это при входе пользователя? дело в том что нет пользователей у меня один человек работает ему и не надо. иначе можно убрать эту защиту?(Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.115.19)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> "Защита от опасных действий" действий это при входе пользователя? дело в том что нет пользователей у меня один человек работает ему и не надо. иначе можно убрать эту защиту?(Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.115.19)


В конфигураторе при подключении расширения снять флажки.

----------

Umorra (15.07.2022)

----------


## Umorra

> В конфигураторе при подключении расширения снять флажки.



проверил. не стоят может наши интерфейсы отличаются скрин прикрепил

----------


## alexandr_ll

> проверил. не стоят может наши интерфейсы отличаются скрин прикрепил


Скрина не вижу

----------


## Umorra

> Скрина не вижу


не прикрепляется уже до 50 сжал

----------


## Umorra

> Скрина не вижу


выложил 
https://ibb.co/7RjW0h3
https://ibb.co/hWRNtyY

----------


## lukd

Спасибо на БП 3.0.116.27 работает

----------


## lukd

А для ут 10.3

----------


## evgenpo

Всем привет !   нет ли у кого свежей версии 3,7

в новых версиях 1с выылезает ошибка , не заполняет адрес

"{Расширение_СервисКонтраг  нты Обработка._ЗаполнениеРекви  зитовКонтрагента.МодульОб  екта(919)}: Метод объекта не обнаружен (АдресXMLВXDTO)",

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем привет !   нет ли у кого свежей версии 3,7
> 
> ,


https://infostart.ru/public/447083/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Btw2/VAt4KygMm
Расшиение БП3.0 v3.7р

----------

dave grohl (10.10.2022), evgenpo (07.09.2022), inems (15.09.2022), IuliiaT (07.09.2022), mr.ololo (04.11.2022), Natti (13.09.2022), rnf70 (07.10.2022), yoric88 (20.09.2022)

----------


## evgenpo

[QUOTE=alexandr_ll;749382]https://infostart.ru/public/447083/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Btw2/VAt4KygMm
Расшиение БП3.0 v3.7р[/QUOTEC


Спасибо , работает

----------

IuliiaT (07.09.2022)

----------


## Marsello2

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать с инвостарта плиз.
https://infostart.ru/public/1688317/

Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.99.19)
Выложенные здесь версии к сожалению не работают.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать с инвостарта плиз.
> https://infostart.ru/public/1688317/
> 
> Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.99.19)
> Выложенные здесь версии к сожалению не работают.


Как-то не хочется скачивать расширение, которое тестировалось только на релизе 3.0.61.37 от 10.05.2018. да и скачивалось-то только 1 раз.
Для вашего релиза должно подойти 
https://infostart.ru/public/447083/ версия 3.4 от 2021 года
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/B2PA/ByCEgPiW6

----------

Marsello2 (26.09.2022)

----------


## Marsello2

> Как-то не хочется скачивать расширение, которое тестировалось только на релизе 3.0.61.37 от 10.05.2018. да и скачивалось-то только 1 раз.
> Для вашего релиза должно подойти 
> https://infostart.ru/public/447083/ версия 3.4 от 2021 года
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/B2PA/ByCEgPiW6


Добрый день. Не работает.
"Не найдено ни одного юр. лица с заданным наименованием или ИНН! 
Реквизиты не заполнены"

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Не работает.
> "Не найдено ни одного юр. лица с заданным наименованием или ИНН! 
> Реквизиты не заполнены"


Обновите конфигурацию до актуального релиза и используйте последнюю версию расширения. Проверено - работает. На релизе 3.0.99.19 нет возможности проверить, все базы давно обновлены.

----------


## Serg2008t

А случаем v3.8 для БП 3.0.124.хх нет ни у кого?

----------


## mr.ololo

Поделитесь пожалуйста v3.8

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Поделитесь пожалуйста v3.8


https://infostart.ru/public/447083/ 3.8
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rPcf/PztuVAZkV

----------

dikii (21.12.2022)

----------


## akimov_aleks

Привет всем а есть для казахстана Бухгалтерия 3.0

----------

